# Some work on my D2 S8 this weekend



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

forum needs more content, figured I'd do my part with an update.

The S8 currently has about 202,000 miles, I've put about 4,000 on it since November. When I first picked it up it was right on the mileage for likely needing a new timing belt. It was literally the day after I bought it that I did the TB job. At the time I also replaced the thermostat, and the rollers and tensioners, but didn't to the water pump because I had a certain day I had free to do the work and didn't yet have the pump in my hands. The pump was not showing any signs of failure so I left it.










Well, the thermostat I picked up was from a local parts store, it was supposed to be for the same temp but it turns out that it lets the temp get a bit hotter than stock. A few months later I noticed that the temp gauge would vary quite a bit, narrowed it down to a faulty coolant temp sensor and replaced it, but again the new part was a cheap one. So this weekend I'll be pulling the timing belt off again, this time I'll be putting a better thermostat in because the summer months are close, also doing the water pump this time, and a new OEM coolant temp sensor.

Not only that, but I had some slight oil leakage from the valve covers and there have been a couple times where I've been able to hear the timing chains slightly. So I'm diving into the valve covers too, full gasket set, tensioner shoes, tensioner inspection, new oil fill cap, cam seals, plugs etc. And while I'm in there going to wrinkle finish paint the valve covers red.

Next on the list, trans fluid. If you've got a D2 you no doubt know that the 5HP24 transmission is prone to a few specific issues. The transmission in my car was replaced by Audi under warranty at around 100k (receipts to prove it) and the fluid in the new trans was changed 50k after that. So now it's about time to change it again. Audi says it's a "lifetime fluid" but ZF, the maker of the trans, lists 60k mile fluid change intervals. That's nice...

Anyway, one of the main issues that seems to be the cause of many of the other issues is a design fault in the main pressure valve of the transmission. The valve was redesigned at some point, but I'm unsure if the new trans has the new design valve or the old one. Thus, when I have the transmission pan off I'll be removing part of the valve body and replacing the main pressure valve and it's spring. Sounds daunting to many, but valve body rebuilds on the 5HP24 are actually pretty straightforward and easy. I did a full rebuild on a 98 BMW 740iL that I had, they use the same transmission but without the provisions for power to the front wheels.

Anyway, I'm sure I've gone on long enough, not much traffic in here so I'd be surprised if many people read this through. I will try to remember to snap some pictures though.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

Well, I got some of it done over the weekend. After some soul searching (haha) I decided against red valve covers.










I did do the VC gaskets, tensioner shoes, coolant temp sensor, and the vapor canister purge solenoid, as well as a ton of cleaning. Painted the valve covers gunmetal. Didn't have time to drain the coolant and do the water pump, but since it's still not showing signs of failure I'll just leave it for now.

Also installed my shiny new R8 oil fill cap.


----------



## bjg4602 (Jan 30, 2008)

*counting the miles*

Glad to hear you're getting items sorted out. I just bought a 2003 D2 with 87,000 miles on it. Seeing yours with 200+ thousands is comforting. I had an A6 with 227 thousand miles but an old lady from the mortuary pulled out in front of it. I have a coolant leak at the front of the engine which I am guessing is the coolant pump. Getting a timing belt and pump put on next week assuming it really is the pump. How hard is the job? I thought about doing it but was turned off by taking the front of the car off to get in there. Can it be done with out taking the whole front off?

Regards,

Jeff


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm not sure on the setup on the D3's, if you have a timing belt then I assume it's the same engine or nearly there. I have no idea when they switched over to timing chains.

On mine I did not need to remove the whole front end. I pulled the fans and shrouds, but the radiator and bumper were left where they were. :thumbup:









Had it out for a show last weekend, snapped a few pictures while I was at it. 


Only modification is a set of 20mm wheel spacers.









Wednesday I had a PDR guy come out and take a couple small dents out, he has a couple more to do sometime in the next couple weeks, meanwhile I need to rehabilitate the paint/clear. Years of driving on dirt roads and running it through automatic car washes is making itself apparent. Then repaint the rear bumper and it'll look like new.


----------



## hifigli (Jul 29, 2004)

great looking car. enjoy it.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks!

Noticed a leak from one of my front calipers, ordered up a rebuild kit (it's nice that the kit comes with all new pistons, wish it was cheaper though)










Rebuilt it 2 nights ago, did a quick bleed to get it on the road but I kind of want to do a full bleed and find some outlaw Super blue fluid.

Also did the two large cabin air filters on the underside of the hood. Next on the list is a fuel filter and new plugs for preventive maintenance.


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*You and me both.*

My PFL A8 has been undergoing much of the same maintenance of late.

Last november, I replaced the transmission with a rebuilt unit from Erricksson Industries in CT. Those folks are the ones that finally spelled out for me the issues with the 5HP valve body.

This past April, I hit a deer with the car. 

Before sending it to the body shop, i did the timing belt, water pump, tensioners, oil cooler seals, replaced the radiator and AC condenser.
I also took the liberty of doing some suspension and brake upgrades, Revolution brake from Oregon 14" 2 pc rotors and wilwood calipers, as well as H&R coilovers.


When I get it back from the body shop after the complete respray in brilliant black, Ill post pictures.


----------



## FU5E (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice thread. I keep kicking around the idea of Picking up either an A8 or S8. I like the D2 but have been afraid of the trans issues.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Good to see some posts... 
I picked up my 2001 S8 with 78K miles in January. Just added wheels and will be installing ST Coilovers to level things out. 
Also ordered Hawk HPS Brake Pads for all 4 corners as well as some needed new Rotors for the rear.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

Update time! The car was down for a few days while I waited for a new ignition lock housing to come in. One of the parts inside just broke, and that meant no starty. All back together now, just need to do a basic steering angle setting using someones VAG-COM.

Also, picked up a set of wheels from a D3 A8L. Chrome from the factory, kinda odd, kinda neat, kinda rare, and it kinda works IMO.


----------



## t3japan (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm considering a 2001 S8 with 200,000km. I'll test drive it tomorrow. Looks clean from the pictures. What's it worth? Is there a transmission dipstick? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

